# My female bird is being *****y?



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

My Male bird is the perfect gentleman.

I have had about 10 pairs of eggs in the last year. The last 3 months my piegons refuse to sit. The female bird is very agressive. When I come near the cage she growls and pecks when I try to pick her up. But I make an extra effort to pick her up and hold her every day. The male bird practically flys to me. Both eat out of my hand. Anyway, she refuses to sit and has eaten 3-4 eggs. I put the plastics ones in there but they refuse to sit at all on plastic. I put two pennys in the eggs.. When I put a nesting bowl in there they poop on the eggs and use it for a toilet. The birds are in a quiet room.

Any ideas. DOnt know what word to use. Shes a *****.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well im just saying some members on here might not like that word too much or at all so you could use the word aggresive if you may please.

And as for your nasty pigeon well you cant always get the best breeders and somtimes you have to wait till they mature more to get the feeling to sit on eggs you could add some twigs in the cage and it might give them the feeling to make a nest.Some pigeons just stay aggresive towards people and wont change but if you get lucky she'll change and become more peaceful you could try to bow your head towards her to show respect it may sound funny but hey it can work even try cooing to her and she just may start to lighten up.

Well i hope your pigeon will get more happy towards you and the egg sitting but hey i had a pigeon from a baby and now he bits me so hard and slaps me but when he flys he'll land on my head i just dont get it lol.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Webby said:


> My Male bird is the perfect gentleman.
> 
> I have had about 10 pairs of eggs in the last year. The last 3 months my piegons refuse to sit. The female bird is very agressive. When I come near the cage she growls and pecks when I try to pick her up. But I make an extra effort to pick her up and hold her every day. The male bird practically flys to me. Both eat out of my hand. Anyway, she refuses to sit and has eaten 3-4 eggs. I put the plastics ones in there but they refuse to sit at all on plastic. I put two pennys in the eggs.. When I put a nesting bowl in there they poop on the eggs and use it for a toilet. The birds are in a quiet room.
> 
> Any ideas. DOnt know what word to use. Shes a *****.


Has she always been this way or was she a "pet" and is now agressive? You say she has eaten eggs? Sounds like she's missing something in her diet. Does she get any form of calcium? You know, you can't make pets out of ALL pigeons. Some just are not "into" human interaction. They would prefer you feed them and leave them alone. If that's the way your pigeon is, you should respect that. Has she ever raised any babies? Someone with more experience with this will be along, but I wonder if you continously pull thier eggs and NEVER let them raise a baby, if they eventually get tired of trying. We use dummy eggs also, but only part of the year, then our pairs are allowed to raise babies. I've never had a hen that NEVER was allowed to do what's natural, at least once in a while.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

The wording on the post cracked me up! I've had some hens like that.

Are you providing her with oystershell? You mentioned that she "ate eggs", seems like she could use some calcium.

I type slowly *sigh*


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol my pigeons are mean but are great sitters i have had two pigeons lighten up to me when you can pick her up just sit their with her for a whil lol a kiss on the head never hurts either

lol i hope all works out for you


----------



## amandajay (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm having that problem too, my female bird is very aggressive and pecks and wing slaps when we come near her. Yet she'll eat out of our hands and once you have hold of her she's very calm and easy to hold. I wish I had some advice for you but I don't know what to do either.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Make sure she is on a good nutrtion program and give her some spinach and/or kale, endive, etc once in a while.

Was she always aggressive? Did you pick her up or touch her at all when she WAS sitting on her eggs? Perhaps she is feeling a bit insecure or stressed, and just wants to be left alone.

My hens are always wing slapping me when I come to their nest, so it is stressful to them when they are interupted. I just leave them alone.


----------



## Webby (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks to everyone that offered suggestions.

Yesterday I went postal. My female bird was running around the cage beating on the male. So I took her out and put her in a small cage for 4 hours. This seemed to help. If it continues I thought that I might put a divider in the cage.

last night I put her back in and this morning she was sitting. As soon as I took her out the male bird set. I should have known because hes a little angel.


----------

